# Frozen Snowblower chute



## 4D Snow (Jan 12, 2009)

Running a 30" 12hp snowblower, which goes through pretty much anything. Problem is the chute control keeps freezing up, and then you can't adjust the chute tilt. It's has a remote lever connected by cables, which is where the freeze up happens. Any suggestions?


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

use a small hand torch to heat it up when it happens. they're cheap and small enough to carry around with you. Just remember to keep the flame far enough back from it so you don't burn anything


----------



## 4D Snow (Jan 12, 2009)

I have a poly chute though, would that still work alright? Thanks


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

just keep the heat far enough away and you should be fine. just go slow and be careful. It shouldn't take too much to melt the ice and get you going again


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

get it thawed out and spray the crap out of it with Fluid FIlm. Mine used to do the same thing, and since I have started using Fluid Film, I haven't had one problem with the chute freezing up.


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

Ditto on the fluid film. Mr ariens used to do the same thing. Put fluid film in the top of the cable near the chute and keep spraying until it came out the bottom near the handles. Used a wad of permatex blue around the cable at the top and haven't had a problem since


----------



## Dodge2 (Nov 13, 2008)

I had the same problem with my murray,, i just filled the cable with oil and then put a big drop of silicone at the end, No problem since than.


----------



## 4D Snow (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone, for all your suggestions. I'll try the fluid film first and take it from there.


----------

